# New malted wheat on the horizon



## RegBadgery (31/12/02)

Wes Smith recently mentioned expected availability of a new Australian wheat malt. Link follows. Second link is to an associated message from Graham Sanders describing the properties and uses of various Australian malts.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CraftBrewing...g/message/11991
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CraftBrewing...g/message/10350

Given the ever increasing range of malts becoming available, I find such info very useful.

cheers
reg


----------

